# When is 2012 West Coast Regional Meet ?



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The San Diego Garden Garden Railway Society[/b] is supposed to be hosting the 2012 West Coast Regional Meet. There is no information on their website. Can someone please tell us when the meet is going to be held?? 

Russ Miller


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's July 6-8. Beyond that, I don't know anymore.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I belong to the SDGRS, the web site is not kept up very well. Contact the webmaster on the link on the site. 

Greg


----------

